# Bay boat recommendations please



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

Retiring in not too distant future. I am looking at options for a pure fishing skiff, 17-19 feet, vs a boat that will fish most of the flats but also please the family for some fun. Looked at Carolina Skiff ultra elite or maybe some I have seen with a head in front of console. Your opinions not only on great value boats but also whether compromise on family boat vs fishing boat is a good idea.:thumbup1:


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Love my Skiff. I love fishing out of it tons of room. I like the regular 198 or 218 DLV skiff. I am not sure if you want a totally flat bottom or a little V? It really depends on what you want to do and where you wonna do it. Gulf, Bay or rivers? Ski, fish or cruse?


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I would get the largest you can the first time. And definitely get a V bottom or a cat hull.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Here's what happened to me. 
Got a 18' bay boat because it was a bit more family friendly with the cockpit layout. Livewell in front of the console used for seating, leaning post.
After a dozen outings spanning a couple years both of them started getting seasick, too hot, other things to do...

I would have gotten a fishing skiff if I saw the future. And I passed on a very reasonable priced Hewes Redfisher when I got this boat.

You're retiring, be selfish and get a boat for you. The family/grandkids wanna go boating? Let them buy a pontoon boat.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

Love my Hewes. It carries the wife and kids well enough and if they need a break, they like to get out on the beach while I cruise the flats.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Tres said:


> Love my Hewes. It carries the wife and kids well enough and if they need a break, they like to get out on the beach while I cruise the flats.


Great! Wish I had known it would have worked, tears, hard feelings all gone already. Just living with the shortcomings of present boat.

ETA: If the extra passengers want to get comfy of the non fishing trips, get em a cushion to sit on. They didn't pay for the ride did they?


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

kanaka said:


> Here's what happened to me.
> Got a 18' bay boat because it was a bit more family friendly with the cockpit layout. Livewell in front of the console used for seating, leaning post.
> After a dozen outings spanning a couple years both of them started getting seasick, too hot, other things to do...
> 
> ...


What he said. Now I have 2 boats and I'm the only one using either of them 99% of the time. An 18' center console bay boat and a reasonably priced 15'9" skinny water skiff a Santee, I may end up selling the bay boat not sure. There are days the bay boat is smarter to be in though, but I prefer fishing from the skiff.


----------



## Wolfithius (Sep 8, 2013)

Evaluating key west skiff vs Carolina skiff DLV...thoughts?


----------



## Mandatory Fun (Dec 6, 2016)

Check out Bulls Bay. They are made by Pioneer which is a high quality brand but these are their cheaper line.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Yellowfin. 



A man can dream, right?


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

Hewes redfisher 18 would be my first choice. Second would be a smaller skeeter. And third would be a maverick..


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

I would definitely take a key west over a carolina skiff.. drier riding, better for fishing flats and offshore, and doesnt look weird like a carolina skiff. Also something no one has mentioned is a cape horn. Cape horn 18s are really nice boats that can get shallow and go offshore and take the whole family


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Get a bay boat like a Carolina skiff and try it out. Look for a good shape used boat and purchase a new engine. That way you have a reliable rig. There are days when you can go offshore with a good reliable bay boat. If you like that sell the bay boat and move up to something bigger. If you have an unlimited income get what you want you cant take it with you. I have owned I think at least 9 different boats from 14 ft lapstreak wooden boat to a 40 ft commercial fishing boat. Now a 20.6 ft. Wellcraft. You will never be satisfied with whatever you own. Unless you decide fishing and water sports are not your thing. If you really like fishing and or Diving never get a family style boat.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Wolfithius said:


> Evaluating key west skiff vs Carolina skiff DLV...thoughts?


 I have owned both before and liked both, but there is no contest on quality and re-sale value. Key West wins by a mile. If it is in your budget look at the Boston Whaler 17 Montauck or 17 Supersport.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Wolfithius said:


> Evaluating key west skiff vs Carolina skiff DLV...thoughts?


The trihull bottom is going to have serious hull slap when positioned with the bow up wind. Not good when fishing shallow. Don't remember if flat bottom did that too. Isn't that what the DLV series are?
Just looking at it from bay fishing perspective.

ETA: What is your price range?


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

I loved my Key West. It has a lot of appreciable features that are not found on boats like Carolina Skiffs. 
That being said, I love my Carolina Skiff. I like it mostly cause I beat the hell out of it and it takes it and I don't cry about it.



kanaka said:


> ETA: What is your price range?


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

Hell, you cant beat the price of a key largo. Its essentially a knock off key west. Good boats though for cheap.


----------



## The Real Amarillo Palmira (Jun 29, 2016)

kanaka said:


> Here's what happened to me.
> Got a 18' bay boat because it was a bit more family friendly with the cockpit layout. Livewell in front of the console used for seating, leaning post.
> After a dozen outings spanning a couple years both of them started getting seasick, too hot, other things to do...
> 
> ...


This is so true. I have seen many a dude get a boat "for the family" and they go once or twice, get tired of cleaning it, have better things they want to do, and there you go -- you have a family boat all to yourself, instead of a fishing boat. I say get the fishing boat and they can go on that a few times, and then you will have it for yourself. Or, you can just rent a family boat when you want one, cheaper in the long run.


----------



## pappastratos2 (Aug 8, 2016)

Kanaka said *"""You're retiring, be selfish and get a boat for you. The family/grandkids wanna go boating? Let them buy a pontoon boat*.  
LOVE IT !!!
seriously, I have a older 19' Sea Pro bay boat, great boat but the hull is a little deeper than a regular bay boat, especially in the front. I am at the age where I can't easily load/unload the boat by myself anymore. Boat is great, I have no issues handling, fishing, etc. I you have plans to fish by yourself, make sure you can load & unload. Sometimes there is someone at the dock who can help on weekends, but during the week, it is empty.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

I have a 1902 Century bay that I may be selling in the very near future if your interested, let me know and I'll send some pics. Great boat and trailer with low hours.


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

i have a 2000 198semiv CS. cant speak on the newer style but for mine here it is

the best way i can describe them is high speed fishing docks.lol.

pros:
they fish big with tons of floor space and huge decks to stand on. wide beam means 2 folks can lean against a gunnel to land a fish and she wont hardly dip. they dont require big outboards. a 80hp pushes mine to 30mph with 2 dudes and gear. they draft shallow. and you don't feel bad beating on it. and its coast guard rated at 14 folks plenty of room for a full gang.

cons. 
biggest to me is lack of storage. console is usually full with the gas tank. no rod lockers so every rod is vertical on the console or under the front deck . no fish boxes so you have to carry another cooler besides the seat cooler because it doesn't have much capacity. just end up putting everything in a dryish container up the front deck in a big wad. (somewhat answered by new design). not a lot or any hidden space to run wires or tubes hidden to upgrade the boat.

i know it is said over and over but in chop and waves they ride rough and the ride wet. 
get caught off guard with the family and nobody is going to be happy.

honestly i bought my skiff because it was the biggest cheapest boat i found after months of looking that wasnt a piece of junk. got her for $5k. my fishing style/interest has changed and now i dont have a boat very good at what i want to do. if i had more the money i would not own my skiff i would much rather have a deep v bay boat in the 21ft to 24ft. 

in the long run being retired and able to spend all kinds of time on the water i would not get a boat that limits my fishing styles.


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

https://staugustine.craigslist.org/boa/d/carolina-skiff-20-center/6520598536.html

here is one priced cheap enough to get your money out of it if you want to try one out for awhile.


----------



## Rickpcfl (Nov 12, 2013)

skiffdude said:


> http://staugustine.craigslist.org/boa/d/carolina-skiff-20-center/6520598536.html
> 
> here is one priced cheap enough to get your money out of it if you want to try one out for awhile.


That is a great deal.


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

another great deal

https://panamacity.craigslist.org/boa/d/carolina-skiff/6540086459.html


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Feb 18, 2017)

First thing is, you have to realize that every boat is a compromise. I'm lucky enough to be able to own 2 nice ones. A Triton 240 LTS that covers my trips to the islands and out to 30 miles offshore.(Seas less than 3') My family enjoys it also. We pull it to Port St. Joe for scallop season. My other boat is an East Cape EVOx. I use it for near shore, shallow water fishing. I enjoy chasing reds and trout in shallow water. My advise to anyone is to first set a realistic budget. Then decide what type of use you want the boat for. I would recommend getting a better name used boat. There is a difference in them.


----------

